# made me sum bubble, but why dont it bubble?



## me myyself and I (Jan 28, 2010)

welp I made my first bubble and wow! but I used the ghetto hash method and Im wondering why my bubble dont bubble? heheh. would it because I didnt sift it through the different screened bags and just harvested all the trics at once? any input would be great.   here are some pics


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jan 28, 2010)

> would it because I didnt sift it through the different screened bags and just harvested all the trics at once?


I believe you answered your own question...correctly. I use an 8bag set and several bags do not bubble. I can usually count on the 45 and the 73 to bubble but not always. This is also strain/quality dependent...trash in=trash out, in a matter of speaking. I use 2- 1gal buckets. One to stir the ice mix and separate plant and one with the rest of the bags in it I pour trich liquid through. I have found with 1 gal bags(8 of them), there is not enough room for all 8 bags + ice/plant/water. It's what works for me, hope it helped. Bubble or no bubble that looks like some good stuff there!


----------



## me myyself and I (Jan 28, 2010)

right on thanks for the info, im a cheap skate, so im tring to do diy bubble bags next instead of the ghetto method(even though it worked great!). and thank you , yes it was awesome schtuff! 2 waterpipe hits, and ya take a trip and never leave the farm. hehee! I had about 3 ounzes of clippings and got a 1/4 oz. of hash. my only regrete is all the past clippings I wasted. thanks again for the input.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2010)

me myyself and I said:
			
		

> ...my only regrete is all the past clippings I wasted. thanks again for the input.



LOL--After the first time I made bubble hash, I felt exactly the same way .

Check these out:  hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE_W0QQitemZ320471663951QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9d99854f

They really are worth it.


----------



## me myyself and I (Jan 28, 2010)

nice! thanks HG. Im gonna order me a set.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 28, 2010)

THG,

Do you have any personal experience or know someone who has had personal experience with these bags?  

I'm primarily interest in the quality of the materials and workmanship because they are way way cheaper than anyone else's bubble bags.

What diameter buckets will they fit, i.e. can they be used over a standard 5 gallon HD or Lowes plastic bucket?  If not what size bucket do they take and where can I find that size bucket?

I've got several gallon bags full of trim in the freezer that I need to process soon.  Either into smoking hash or into hash that I can use to make canna butter or canna oil to avoid the chlorophyll taste.

Anyone else with experience with this manufacturer is more than welcome to answer too.

Thanks for everyone's help.

Great smoking.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> THG,
> 
> Do you have any personal experience or know someone who has had personal experience with these bags?
> 
> ...



I have this set of bags (those are 1 gal bags, but they also make 5 gal bags).  They are all double stitched and have held up very well--I have made about a dozen batches of hash with these.  The micron size of the mesh is embroidered on the bag.  They include a pressing cloth.  I have the 1 gal bag size.  I only save the frostiest sugar leaves to make into hash and only make small batches at a time.  They fit into a 1 gal paint bucket that I can get at the general store.  I'm sure that you could email the seller and inquire about the diameter of the 5 gallon bags.  Here is a link to the 5 gal bags:  hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-5-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE_W0QQitemZ320469040203QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9d717c4b


----------



## DonJones (Jan 29, 2010)

THG,

By 1 gal paint bucket, are you talking about the metal ones or is there a plastic one that I'm not aware of?

I checked the link on the 5 gallon set and they look great and the price is great too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2010)

I use a plastic bucket.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 29, 2010)

THG,

Thanks.  I'm leaning very hard towards spending the additional $20 and gettting the 5 gallon set.

Great smoking.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

Don,
 if you are in any way the, I have to make a mess type. You will make a lot less mess with the 5 gal set but that is just my experence.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 29, 2010)

I use the 5 gallon to, not this companies...I bought the high dollar ones yrs ago from the bubbleman...before I was ever on the internet.  Those on ebay look like the same dang thing for alot cheaper!  They last forever as long as you take care of them and clean them good with iso alcohol, and fold them up nicely.  5 gl is a little overkill unless you have a whole lot of trim...but back then I was growing between 100-300 plants (outside of course).  But like Ozzy said it will give you alot more room to work with, and keep the spills and ooops's to a minimum.  The trick is to do several small batches, and then I run all of the stuff through again, after running it the first time.

Anyone that grows is wasteing alot of product if they are not using their trimmings!  The amount of hash you can pull from a really resinous pant is really unbelievable the first few times you do it...you'll be kicking yourself for throwing the stuff away in the past.

I still like to bake some cookies and what-not with kief, but 99% of it goes to makeing bubble!


----------



## DonJones (Jan 29, 2010)

What do you guys think about doing the mixing in a separate bucket with a power mixer and then pouring the mixture through the bags so that the ice and mixing don't abrade the bags.

Also how long do you mix?  Mine is dry but stored in the freezer so it will start out cold.

Thanks for the assistance.

Great smoking.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 29, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about doing the mixing in a separate bucket with a power mixer and then pouring the mixture through the bags so that the ice and mixing don't abrade the bags.
> 
> Also how long do you mix?  Mine is dry but stored in the freezer so it will start out cold.
> 
> ...


If you're going to use an electric mixer be sure not to beat it too much because a bunch of the leaf's green matter will end up in it and you'll have green hash. Ya just want to knock the trichs off the leaves.


----------



## Piperson (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks to all for all the info on hash making. I tried the getto hash to see what is like. Didn't get too much, but, see what y'all talkn bout. I'm convinced that it will be well worth getting a good bag kit. Ive been saving my trimmings for a while. I'm thinking of getting the one at this link. the price includes s+h. Has any1 had experience with this all mesh type?  hxxp://www.wackywillysweb.com/proddetail.php?prod=5gallonallmesh3pc

Thanks


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah DON...I prefer to spoon stir it.  I have used one of those paint mixers that you use with a drill, and it just beat it to crap and you end up getting alot of leaf matter into your hash...just a spoon is all I use now.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 31, 2010)

i got 1 gallon true-brand bubble bags from Nepal and then a 5 gallon off-brand chinese set on ebay.  can't really tell much difference, even the container bags (pics below) are almost matching.  the seam lines even match up.  methinks the ebay guy simply sent a real set to china and said "duplicate this".  

the ebay set came with a 10 micron bag, the true-brand only went down to 25.  however my bubble girl says the 10 mic is mostly a waste of time.  the pics below show the 25 mic (blue bag) and the 10 mic (black bag).  the extra time needed for the 10 to drain was a pain in the *** and did not yield enough to make it worth doing again...

done over again i'd get another chinese set, but feel guilty about it...




			
				DonJones said:
			
		

> THG,
> 
> Do you have any personal experience or know someone who has had personal experience with these bags?
> 
> ...


----------

